# Comic  Boards



## buckywhitetale13 (May 2, 2009)

to those out there who use the 11x17 comic book art boards.  I am looking to sell 4 packs of 24 sheets  20 for them all 5 per pack

please note me on my FA if your interested


http://www.furaffinity.net/user/buckywhitetale13/


----------

